# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Piktogramm: "Neuer Beitrag"

## Hans (GL)

Wenn ich auf das Forum gehe, zeigen mir richtigerweise die Piktogramme auf der linken Seite, welche Themen neuen Beiträge enthalten.

Wenn ich das Forum kurz verlasse und sind diese Aktualisierungshinweise verschwunden.

Kann oder muß ich an irgendeinem "Schräubchen drehen", oder ist es halt so?

Ich bin übrigens immer im Modus "angemeldet"

Hans

----------


## Holger

Die Antwort auf dieses Problem befindet sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...86&postcount=2

Wenn ich nur die internen Verweise benutze, tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

